

Rules for Writing Fiction - tokenadult
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2010/feb/20/ten-rules-for-writing-fiction-part-one

======
tokenadult
Part two is here:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2010/feb/20/10-rules-for-
wri...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2010/feb/20/10-rules-for-writing-
fiction-part-two)

